# Folding@home help



## Devi8 (Sep 23, 2008)

Ok, I have a Windows Vista OS and whenever I try to use the viewer for Folding@home it crashes. I think it might have to do with the Data Execution Prevention thing... does anyone know how to fix this?


----------



## SnowFox (Sep 24, 2008)

The best solution in my opinion would be to get rid of vista 
Have you tried switching off DEP to see if it really is the cause? If so, maybe you could add it to the exceptions list. Since I recently took my own advice, I no longer have access to a computer with vista to check how to do that, if its much different from XP.


----------



## Devi8 (Sep 24, 2008)

SnowFox said:


> The best solution in my opinion would be to get rid of vista
> Have you tried switching off DEP to see if it really is the cause? If so, maybe you could add it to the exceptions list. Since I recently took my own advice, I no longer have access to a computer with vista to check how to do that, if its much different from XP.


Yeah, well I tried to add the folding viewer to the exceptions list but it says that I can't add it to the exceptions list. and I looked at the folding@home forum and I think I saw something that said that there was a spyware or something that had the same name as the F@h viewer, so whenever I start it DEP stops it. and for some lame reason, the people @ microsoft didn't include an off switch for the wonder program that is DEP. 
Plus I lost the disk for the XP OS. *sigh*


----------



## Runefox (Sep 24, 2008)

What antivirus software do you use?


----------



## Devi8 (Sep 24, 2008)

Runefox said:


> What antivirus software do you use?


well the trial ran out on my mcafee thing, other than that I don't have anything else.


----------



## ArielMT (Sep 24, 2008)

Devi8 said:


> well the trial ran out on my mcafee thing, other than that I don't have anything else.



Get McAfee out of your system, then.  It's not doing you any good, sitting there expired, and I've seen it do significantly more harm (arguably as much as malware) than good if it stays.

Antivirus, anti-spyware, and firewall software are highly advised.  Have something and keep it current.

But unless you intend to pay Network Associates for a McAfee subscription, uninstalling McAfee's Internet security suite won't hurt, may help, and might actually solve the problem you reported.


----------



## SnowFox (Sep 25, 2008)

I did a search and found this
to switch off:
bcdedit.exe /set {current} nx AlwaysOff
to switch on:
bcdedit.exe /set {current} nx AlwaysOn
Don't know if it works or not.

As for antivirus, I've been using AVG free for the last few years and have never had a virus problem in that time. I also like Sunbelt personal firewall, the popups can be a bit annoying at first but once you've set it to allow all your usual programs it's not so bad.


----------



## Devi8 (Sep 25, 2008)

ArielMT said:


> Get McAfee out of your system, then.  It's not doing you any good, sitting there expired, and I've seen it do significantly more harm (arguably as much as malware) than good if it stays.
> 
> Antivirus, anti-spyware, and firewall software are highly advised.  Have something and keep it current.
> 
> But unless you intend to pay Network Associates for a McAfee subscription, uninstalling McAfee's Internet security suite won't hurt, may help, and might actually solve the problem you reported.


I got rid of McAfee and the viewer still gets closed, but this time, a message pops up and says 'DEP has helped to protect you computer but closing viewer.exe'. D@mn you DEP!


----------



## Devi8 (Sep 25, 2008)

SnowFox said:


> I did a search and found this
> to switch off:
> bcdedit.exe /set {current} nx AlwaysOff
> to switch on:
> ...


Thanks, and as for the txt commands, where do I insert them?


----------



## SnowFox (Sep 26, 2008)

In the command prompt. Go to start->run, type in cmd then hit enter. Then type them in or copy and paste. (you have to use the right click menu to paste, ctrl + v doesn't work)


----------



## Devi8 (Sep 26, 2008)

SnowFox said:


> In the command prompt. Go to start->run, type in cmd then hit enter. Then type them in or copy and paste. (you have to use the right click menu to paste, ctrl + v doesn't work)


Gah, it wont work, it tells me the boot config data store could not be opened. access is denied.


----------



## ArielMT (Sep 26, 2008)

Type "cmd" into the Start Menu's search box, and the command prompt should be the only search result.  (You can skip the search box and go straight to it if you know where it is; it's just I don't.)

Right-click on the Command Prompt choice, and choose "Run as Administrator" in the pop-up menu.  This will trigger a UAC alert.

Then plug in the commands SnowFox gave.


----------



## Devi8 (Sep 26, 2008)

Hmm, nope, its still getting shut down by DEP


----------



## SnowFox (Sep 27, 2008)

But when you ran it as an administrator did it still give you the error message? Here's the link to where I got it from. I don't actually know much about it, I'm just passing on what I found.

Someone said it worked without the *{current}* part in

bcdedit.exe/set nx AlwaysOff

and *if* you wanted to switch it back on again, using *AlwaysOn* would disable the dialog where you add exceptions, so you could use one of these options instead:

*OptIn* - Enables DEP only for operating system components, including the Windows kernel and drivers.

*OptOut* - Enables DEP for the operating system and all processes, including the Windows kernel and drivers. However, administrators can disable DEP on selected executable files by using System in Control Panel.

I would suggest trying it with the {current} part left in first, and read the article in that link. It seemed like some people ended up with more problems than they started with, and I don't want to give you advice that might mess up your computer 

PS. you said you lost your XP disk, but if you have a vista disk I suggest spitting on it. It won't fix anything but might make you feel better XD


----------



## Devi8 (Sep 27, 2008)

SnowFox said:


> PS. you said you lost your XP disk, but if you have a vista disk I suggest spitting on it. It won't fix anything but might make you feel better XD


That my friend, sounds like a killer idea right about now.


----------



## SnowFox (Sep 29, 2008)

hehe. Have you had any luck yet?


----------



## Devi8 (Sep 29, 2008)

SnowFox said:


> hehe. Have you had any luck yet?


let me check...
nope, still doesn't work.
or were you talkin' bout the vista disk?


----------



## Grimfang (Sep 29, 2008)

I've been having this same problem. It looks like there's just no solution for some people's computers, which is really unfortunate cus I really wanna see what kinds of molecules my computer's thinking about right now.


----------



## Devi8 (Sep 29, 2008)

Grimfang said:


> I've been having this same problem. It looks like there's just no solution for some people's computers, which is really unfortunate cus I really wanna see what kinds of molecules my computer's thinking about right now.


*sigh* well damnation... at least its can fold without the viewer...


----------

